# Leghorn?



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

I was sold this 18 week old leghorn but I can’t find a similar colour one anywhere els, can someone please help me identify this lovely hen.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Other than the yellow legs, doesn't look anything at all like a leghorn to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Me either. That low tailset makes me think of a phoenix. It's some sort of mix.


----------



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

imnukensc said:


> Other than the yellow legs, doesn't look anything at all like a leghorn to me.


Thanks for the reply, do you have any idea what she could be?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like a mix to me, too, but I don't know of what. Seller should know, but they apparently already told you it was a leghorn which is totally incorrect.


----------



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

robin416 said:


> Me either. That low tailset makes me think of a phoenix. It's some sort of mix.


Hey thanks for the reply, I just started keeping chickens so haven’t got a clue where to start with o identify her any ideas what she could be?


imnukensc said:


> Looks like a mix to me, too, but I don't know of what. Seller should know, but they apparently already told you it was a leghorn which is totally incorrect.


I was going to get a young silkie but opted for the leghorn as I thought my two hyline browns would have beaten up the silkie to the point of serious injury, since I have read how to introduce them to each other and wish I had taken the partridge silkie now, I know the breeder had a lot of different birds so I could not start to guess a cross, could it be a phoenix/leghorn cross Mabey?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can be almost impossible to know what the mix is for most of them. You can sometimes see Silkie or Cochin or Game Bird in many mixes. Once you move away from those three it's almost impossible to know without seeing the flock they came from.


----------



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

robin416 said:


> It can be almost impossible to know what the mix is for most of them. You can sometimes see Silkie or Cochin or Game Bird in many mixes. Once you move away from those three it's almost impossible to know without seeing the flock they came from.


The breeder has pictures of very similar birds and calling them rose comb leghorns I’ll attach a pic of the one he posted


----------



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

imnukensc said:


> Looks like a mix to me, too, but I don't know of what. Seller should know, but they apparently already told you it was a leghorn which is totally incorrect.


This is a post from the breeder calling the same bird a rose comb leghorn I’ll attach a picture


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

After some Google digging, I guess it could be a rose comb leghorn. I am not familiar with that breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which bird are you talking about Ken? The original or the latest pic? The original looks like a single comb bird or are my eyes that bad?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Talking about the first bird. I can't see the comb well enough to say if it's rose or single. I wish the OP had been a little clearer about rose comb leghorn vs just calling it a leghorn. I still don't know that it is a rose comb leghorn, but if it's like the other pics from the seller, then I suspect that it is. Again, I'm not familiar with the breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know I'm not.


----------



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

imnukensc said:


> Talking about the first bird. I can't see the comb well enough to say if it's rose or single. I wish the OP had been a little clearer about rose comb leghorn vs just calling it a leghorn. I still don't know that it is a rose comb leghorn, but if it's like the other pics from the seller, then I suspect that it is. Again, I'm not familiar with the breed.


I’m sorry I didn’t know that made much of a difference I’m new to keeping chickens thanks for keeping me right.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@Liam92, don't apologize. We all started somewhere and didn't have the knowledge we now have. So, don't be concerned about tossing out things that you're not sure of.


----------



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

robin416 said:


> @Liam92, don't apologize. We all started somewhere and didn't have the knowledge we now have. So, don't be concerned about tossing out things that you're not sure of.


Thanks, I’m sure thier will be pleanty more, only if I can’t find it doing my own research, you guys have been more than helpful again thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In your research, if something doesn't sound right to you, ask about it. There is a lot of incorrect information out there. Things that hurt the birds and make the keeping of the feathered ones less than pleasant for the humans.


----------



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

robin416 said:


> In your research, if something doesn't sound right to you, ask about it. There is a lot of incorrect information out there. Things that hurt the birds and make the keeping of the feathered ones less than pleasant for the humans.


I appreciate it robin416 thanks 🙏


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

I learn a lot from the questions being asked here. There isn't always a clear answer, even scientists are learning new things about chickens on a daily basis.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Isn't that the truth. Things were constantly changing while I was raising the feathered ones.


----------



## Poultry Fancier (7 mo ago)

For me, these hens come from industrial strains


----------



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

Iv read that it can take a couple of weeks for new birds to be accepted into the flock the young rose comb leghorn I have is in her own coup with protection from the others what would be a good time to let her free range with the two hylines? I had them together at first but until I get my fence extended higher she just flys over it to get away from them.


----------



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

Liam92 said:


> Iv read that it can take a couple of weeks for new birds to be accepted into the flock the young rose comb leghorn I have is in her own coup with protection from the others what would be a good time to let her free range with the two hylines? I had them together at first but until I get my fence extended higher she just flys over it to get away from them.
> View attachment 46053


I have put the cover on the rose comb leghorns coup now


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A couple of weeks most of the time. Even then there will be some bullying to establish whose in charge. Unless blood is drawn it's best to let them figure it out.


----------



## Liam92 (4 d ago)

robin416 said:


> A couple of weeks most of the time. Even then there will be some bullying to establish whose in charge. Unless blood is drawn it's best to let them figure it out.


I’ll give her another week in the pen while I get my fence my extended, thanks 🙏


----------

